
How should digital nomads keep things safe? sharing lessons from getting robbed - kundi
As everything in life, freedom of working remotely often comes with a price of losing your precious data and electronic devices if you&#x27;re not careful.<p>What are the precaution measures that you&#x27;re taking to prevent or prepare yourself in case your things and data get stolen such as disk encryption, strong passwords, etc.?<p>I wrote an article sharing some of the lessons after getting computer stolen with all the data earlier this year:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.nightwatch.io&#x2F;digital-nomad-safety<p>Would be very curious to hear your experience
======
snazz
I’ll add another: firmware password. Even though it is easy to bypass on many
generic PC laptops, some are fairly secure and prevent unauthorized parties
from messing with your EFI or booting from flash drives.

Without a BIOS or firmware password, a malicious person could theoretically
replace your boot loader or the software that asks for your disk encryption
password with a version that logs the password in plaintext and/or sends it
back home. Although much less important than disk encryption, firmware
passwords can be a good additional safety measure.

------
jurgenwerk
1\. backup 2\. encrypt disk 3\. 2fa everywhere 2\. anticipate to lose your
computer at any time.

